# Can you name this color??



## farmhousegrace (May 17, 2014)

Hello! I am new to rabbits. I have a lionhead rabbit that turned 8 weeks May 15th. I thought she was a black otter but now I'm not so sure. Would she be considered more of a blue otter?


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2014)

I know nothing about rabbits...but I would call her colour....CUTE!!!!!


----------



## farmhousegrace (May 17, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> I know nothing about rabbits...but I would call her colour....CUTE!!!!!



Thank you & I agree!!! My daughter named her Charlotte. She is the sweetest bunny I've ever owned! She was born with pink and black skin pigment. So being a newbie I thought "Oh it's black & white!". Then she grew black fur with tan markings, "Ok, she's a black otter."  but now is more blueish with a black blanket and tan markings.  This is her when she was younger....


----------



## bonbean01 (May 17, 2014)

Oh how adorable!!!!  And the bunny is cute too


----------



## farmhousegrace (May 18, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> Oh how adorable!!!!  And the bunny is cute too


Thank you! That's Maddy K my 3yo. She is one of my farm hands. My boys enjoy the animals too but the girls are way more hands on.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 29, 2014)

She is a Black Otter.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 29, 2014)

bonbean01 said:


> Oh how adorable!!!!  And the bunny is cute too



x2


----------



## farmhousegrace (May 30, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> She is a Black Otter.


 Thank you!


----------

